
AWS CloudFormation adds drift detection - EwanToo
https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSCloudFormation/latest/UserGuide/using-cfn-stack-drift.html
======
EwanToo
No blog post yet, but the functionality is there

~~~
fhoxh
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-cloudformation-drift-
de...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-cloudformation-drift-detection/)

